# Dell Vostro - Laptop will not charge



## tommay999 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey,
Recently my Dell Vostro 1400 laptop stopped charging the battery when the A/C adapter was plugged in. It will not turn on with just the A/C adapter in without the battery in the laptop. When the A/C adapter is plugged in, it will maintain the charge on the battery at whatever percentage it is at but if the power cable gets knocked out and it runs down to 0% it will not turn on and i have no way of charging it. I have tried new batteries in the laptop and also new power adapters. I've looked everywhere for a solution and even guys in PC shops were baffled. Has anyone else had the same problem and if so do you have a solution?
Cheers
Tom


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello tommay999 and welcome to TSF,

The connector that plugs into the computer, is it wide and have a very small wire in the center or is it narrow with a hole in the center?


----------



## tommay999 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wide with a wire
Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Is the wire bent or broken, that you can see?

I have seen some issues with this style plug on both HPs and Dells. Did the techs in the PC shops try a different PSU to power your system on?


----------



## tommay999 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have tried other A/C adapters before to no avail. The wire isn't broken or bent it just stopped charging it one day.
Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There may be an issue with the DC jack/socket or with the power distribution circuit on the motherboard.

Documentation

The link above is to the service manual for your computer. To further troubleshoot the issue you will need to tear the computer down to the motherboard.

Is the notebook still under warranty?


----------



## tommay999 (Jan 13, 2011)

Unfortunately not its quite a bit out of warranty. Do you think it would even be worth taking it in to be repaired from a cost point of view? It's either that or just put up with it. 
Cheers


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The cost being worth it is entirely up to what you think the computer is worth to you.

Depending on the issue (power jack or mainboard) the cost of repair can be anywhere from $20 to $200+. 

Your choices are to attempt the repairs yourself.

Pros - Least cost, sense of satisfaction if repair is successful.
Cons - Highest chance for unsuccessful repair, a lot of time and energy expended. If you break something it is your responsibility.
Have a technician perform the repairs

Pros - Service guarantee... If something gets messed up, they have to fix it. 
Cons - Cost could rival new notebook, high probability of MB replacement.
Purchase a new notebook PC, transfer your files and settings to the new one and sell the old one as a parts machine.

Pros - Warranty, Updated hardware, some offset cost from resale of old notebook, updated software.
Cons - Highest cost


----------



## tommay999 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for your help I'll have a think
Cheers


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem. If you decide to give the repair a go, I will help you tear your computer down and troubleshoot some more.

GZ


----------



## Jabies (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the same issue with my Dell Vostro 1400 and unfortunately, the warranty time period is over. Will an 'External Battery Charger' work to charge the battery? I have searched on-line and it cost about $60.


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys, im currently fixing my friends Dell Vostro 1710, she hasnt been able to use the battery in the laptop for over a year. She has been using the laptop through just AC to DC. Unfortunately the DC jack has come loose and upon further inspection one of the leads (Red Wire) has been broken off, so hopefully in a couple of hours i can re-Solder that peice and charge for 8-12 hours and then test.


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I fixed the DC jack issue, thankfully its not Soldered to the board like older Mobos. It just needed a shaved down Lego piece for backing. But it seems there is a short between the battery dock and DC jack. This is beyond my control.


----------



## sptee1 (Feb 20, 2013)

tommay999 said:


> Hey,
> Recently my Dell Vostro 1400 laptop stopped charging the battery when the A/C adapter was plugged in. It will not turn on with just the A/C adapter in without the battery in the laptop. When the A/C adapter is plugged in, it will maintain the charge on the battery at whatever percentage it is at but if the power cable gets knocked out and it runs down to 0% it will not turn on and i have no way of charging it. I have tried new batteries in the laptop and also new power adapters. I've looked everywhere for a solution and even guys in PC shops were baffled. Has anyone else had the same problem and if so do you have a solution?
> Cheers
> Tom


 
Hi Tommy,

How is the outcome on your Vostro 1400 which i have same problem like u.


----------

